# vizio vt470m stuck on logo



## kamaratina (May 22, 2014)

I have a vizio tv model vt470m , when i turn the tv on the screen stuck on the logo with dark background. after making some research on the internet it was suggested that the motherboard could be bad. i bought a new one and installed it and i am still having the same problem. any help please.


----------

